# Lone Wolf - Buyer Beware!



## Y.T. (Oct 26, 2012)

Rejected 2010 Chinese-made products are being sold here in the US...story here.


----------



## David Parker (Oct 26, 2012)

Lone Wolf had them made and then rejected them b/c of poor workmanship?  I commend them for that, but letting them be distributed as their brand doesn't really fix the issue.  They should have bought them and fixed them or destroyed them or the least, had any branding removed.  Leaving the product in the market is not good for anybody but the one who made it poorly.  This is a bad outcome.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 26, 2012)

This is an outrage? Yet there are thousands of Barnett xbows sold every day and they fail 2/3 of the time. Take a stand on products not made in the US. BTW most of the platforms for Summitt are made in China.


----------



## Y.T. (Oct 26, 2012)

Lone Wolf actually tried the outsource route around 2010.  The quality of product was horrible so they discontinued China production and moved it back here Stateside.

The surplus from the Chinese manufacturing is being sold today by XOP, Inc. of Dubuque, IA.


**Important note, they are an American Company currently manufacturing in the USA.  They made a mistake and seem to have learned from it and rectified it.  Now this XOP, Inc. company is acting as a bottom-feeder selling the rejects that don't meet TMA standards.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 26, 2012)

I wonder how they can sale a stand that has the Lone Wolf name on it without getting in trouble unless Lone Wolf is letting them for some dumb reason.


----------



## Y.T. (Oct 26, 2012)

Agreed. Sounds like a lawsuit to me...you check out that link?


----------



## David Parker (Oct 26, 2012)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I wonder how they can sale a stand that has the Lone Wolf name on it without getting in trouble unless Lone Wolf is letting them for some dumb reason.



Right.  Lone Wolf has to take the next step and bring litigation.  Otherwise, they have only fixed part of the problem.  They got a good thing going by bringing production back to the U.S.  but still some work to do.  Keep us posted if you hear anything.


----------



## bluemarlin (Oct 26, 2012)

It appears to be just the Hang On and Climbing Sticks.


----------



## Y.T. (Oct 26, 2012)

bluemarlin said:


> It appears to be just the Hang On and Climbing Sticks.



10-4...still shady as all get out though.


----------



## bluemarlin (Oct 26, 2012)

Without a doubt!

I've dealt with several people including the prez of LW and they are a solid bunch. If anyone has a issue with their stand give them a call at 309-693-9518. 
They will go out of their way to help you and make what ever issue you have correct.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 26, 2012)

Y.T. said:


> Agreed. Sounds like a lawsuit to me...you check out that link?



Does not seem that he read the linked story.


----------



## Y.T. (Oct 26, 2012)

bluemarlin said:


> Without a doubt!
> 
> I've dealt with several people including the prez of LW and they are a solid bunch. If anyone has a issue with their stand give them a call at 309-693-9518.
> They will go out of their way to help you and make what ever issue you have correct.



Good to know.

Thanks.


----------



## boarman1 (Oct 27, 2012)

If you only buy from authorized dealers like my self you want have any issues . IM not surprised to see them trying to sale off all the old crap they made bad and there was some with very bad weld joints so even though I have seen some guys say Im going to buy one because Im saving $100 well if you dont care for your safety then go right ahead but they were rejected products for a reason.


----------



## j the g (Oct 27, 2012)

Help me understand something. The story in the link says the faulty chineese made stands have grey straps and black tubing. Does this mean that every LW stand with grey straps and black tubing is faulty? How would you tell if you had a faulty chineese stand or a good chineese stand. I wonder why they wouldnt recall all faulty stands on the market?


----------



## Y.T. (Oct 27, 2012)

Chinese = faulty


----------



## gsp754 (Oct 27, 2012)

Y.T. said:


> Chinese = faulty



You got that right!! 
I will give them one thing, they sure have figured out how to keep labor cost down.


----------



## Y.T. (Oct 28, 2012)

gsp754 said:


> You got that right!!
> I will give them one thing, they sure have figured out how to keep labor cost down.





Sad but true


----------



## j the g (Oct 28, 2012)

So every single Chineese made stand was faulty? Lone Wolf would be put out of business if this was true. Im only trying to identify if I have a faulty Chineese stand or one that passed.


----------



## Y.T. (Oct 28, 2012)

I understand, I'm in the same boat; this also explains my reason for this thread.

There is quite a bit of info available when you search the internet...When they began making them here in the USA again in 2011 the started stamping them with Made in USA. That's a new development and won't help guys like us..


From what I have learned, inspect your cables, bolts and welded junctures. I would first unbolt and check your bolts. 

Some people tell of the welds bending and failing.

I'm really just skipping over the info but a thorough inspection will help you immensely. Keep an eye on it...the Chinese ones were manufactured in 2010, and isolated to that year from what I know. I say this because it might help you if you bought yours prior to that year.

I also understand that the company changed hands when production and materials were brought back to the US. I figure this is a firestop for liability; I could be wrong, just my thought there.

 I hope any of this helps...biggest thing, inspect it.


----------



## treehugger49 (Oct 30, 2012)

BIGRNYRS said:


> This is an outrage? Yet there are thousands of Barnett xbows sold every day and they fail 2/3 of the time. Take a stand on products not made in the US. *BTW most of the platforms for Summitt are made in China.*



From the Summit website:



Where are Summit Treestands Made?
Since 1981, our main production facility has been in Decatur Alabama. *Starting in 2012, all of our Aluminum treestands are designed, built and packaged in the USA* with the exception of the included safety harness. 

Summit ladders, tripods and other steel items are designed in the USA but are imported from overseas.  All imported parts are spec'd to our very high standards and inspected thoroughly before use.

We have been building stands in Decatur since 1981.  Our main office including management, engineering, marketing, sales, customer service and shipping are also located in Decatur.


----------

